# 2016 Rio Olympics: ISU alum Felisha Johnson gets 14th at Rio Olympics



## ISUCC

The olympic games begin Friday with the opening ceremonies in Rio, some soccer games began this week. 

We have a few people to pay attention to, mainly ISU's Felisha Johnson in the shot put, and Lilly King in swimming, she's the daughter of ISU track and field and CC alum Mark King, who is featured in this article from the Indy Star

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...ympics-swimming-lilly-king-rio-2016/87789154/


----------



## ISUCC

opening ceremonies are tonight at 8pm eastern time, on NBC, maybe we'll see our ISU olympian


----------



## ISUCC

our own Felisha Johnson was just on NBC


----------



## ISUCC

Felisha, in front of Vin Lananna (guy with all the grey hair)


----------



## ISUCC

the live stream and TV schedule link for all events at this years' olympics, it appears all events will be able to be viewed

http://www.nbcolympics.com/live-stream-schedule


----------



## ISUCC

Indiana State track/CC alum Mark King's daughter swims at 12:56 pm Sunday in the 6th heat of the 100 meter women's breaststroke on NBC, she is the favorite to win a gold medal, she then swims again in the semifinals around 9pm Sunday night


----------



## ISUCC

Lilly King just won her heat in the 100 breaststroke, she'll swim again tonight on NBC, fastest time in the prelims, AND they reinstated the Russian doper too! Ugh!


----------



## ISUCC

Lilly King swims in heat 2 around 9:35pm

Lilly wins! 1 more to gold! Just gotta beat the Russian drug cheat tomorrow night at 9:54pm


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Lilly King swims in heat 2 around 9:35pm
> 
> Lilly wins! 1 more to gold! Just gotta beat the Russian drug cheat tomorrow night at 9:54pm



Furious that they "miraculously" cleared all of those Russians.


----------



## BankShot

ISU's Lansing outa give this technology a try about mid-season in MVC play...

https://www.rt.com/sport/354921-us-athletes-using-brain-stimulation/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> ISU's Lansing outa give this technology a try about mid-season in MVC play...
> 
> https://www.rt.com/sport/354921-us-athletes-using-brain-stimulation/



Is this not a performance enhancing device? I honestly don't see the difference between this and getting a shot of test to help boost muscle growth and repair.


----------



## bluestreak

Jason Svoboda said:


> Is this not a performance enhancing device? I honestly don't see the difference between this and getting a shot of test to help boost muscle growth and repair.



Jason, this a very commonly used by massage therapists. My wife owns a spa and the LMTs at her shop do this all the time. It's not invasive, just a type of massage.


----------



## BankShot

http://neuralengr.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/tDCS_autonomic_Paper.pdf

Jason, this looks like a little more than just a "massage" at the local hair salon in "Small Town, USA"...


----------



## bluestreak

Yo B.S. stick your small town up your ass.
Pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## BankShot

bluestreak said:


> Yo B.S. stick your small town up your ass.
> Pot calling the kettle black.



...or simply a reflection of your shades!


----------



## ISUCC

Lilly swims for GOLD tonight around 9:54pm! Tune in to NBC


----------



## ISUCC

Lilly's story has literally broken the internet, it's CRAZY, everywhere, this is going to be an EPIC race here in a few minutes.

Watch for Mark and Lilly, I am sure NBC will show them on TV


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lilly King has done it! She defeats Russia's Yulia Efimova to win the 100m breaststroke gold medal. pic.twitter.com/TrkdSLXpf6— SportsCenter (@SportsCenter) August 9, 2016


----------



## ISUCC

what a race!!! Wow! That was EPIC! I can not even imagine how Mark and Ginny feel right now! The daughter of an ISU track/cc alum wins a freaking GOLD medal in one of the most EPIC women's breaststroke races ever!


----------



## ISUCC

Lilly King won gold for USA and set a new Olympic record. Yes, she definitely made a statement. pic.twitter.com/ShDiofr41x— SportsCenter (@SportsCenter) August 9, 2016


----------



## niklz62

What years was her dad at ISU?


----------



## ISUCC

niklz62 said:


> What years was her dad at ISU?



We were there from 1984-1988


----------



## BankShot

https://www.rt.com/sport/355242-russia-efimova-sport-ethics/

I'm in the King's "Court" on this issue...she's clean and participated according to rules of the game!

She's NOW the symbol of "sport purity" throughout the World!

http://www.courierpress.com/story/s...-trailblazing-olympic-gold-medalist/88448184/


----------



## BankShot

*35 yr. Old Dutch Gymnast Sent Home for Drinking*

http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archiv...end-home-from-olympics/?utm_source=newsletter

- He outa move S. to Germany!


----------



## ISUCC

Lilly has two more races tomorrow in the 200 breaststroke, then if she makes the finals those are Thursday night, she is also in a relay on Saturday. 

ISU alum Felisha Johnson throws the shot put Friday I think


----------



## BankShot

http://www.courierpress.com/story/s...ings-parents-believed-shed-win-gold/88478178/

- No surprise to parents...


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> Lilly has two more races tomorrow in the 200 breaststroke, then if she makes the finals those are Thursday night, she is also in a relay on Saturday.
> 
> *ISU alum Felisha Johnson throws the shot put Friday I think*



where is she ranked coming in the shot put.  i cant find that anywhere.


----------



## ISUCC

niklz62 said:


> where is she ranked coming in the shot put.  i cant find that anywhere.



I'll see if I can find where she is seeded in the Shot Put,


----------



## ISUCC

she throws at 8:05am Friday, but no lists have been posted yet to see where she's seeded


----------



## ISUCC

found a list, she's ranked 7th in the world going in


----------



## ISUCC

a couple stories about ISU grad Mark King and his wife (ILS grad) Ginny King from today. PROUD parents indeed! 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport.../08/10/lilly-kings-olympics-parents/88522224/

http://www.courierpress.com/story/s...ings-parents-believed-shed-win-gold/88478178/

Lilly swims tonight again (Just after 10pm I believe), but will have a tough time possibly as she barely made the semifinals in the 200 breaststroke this afternoon.


----------



## ISUCC

Didn't see this until tonight, but CNN interviewed Mark and Ginny on CNN today, very nice interview, ISU track/cc grad hitting the big time of news media

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/08/10/sport/lilly-king-parents-newday/index.html

Lilly races again in about an hour


----------



## ISUCC

Indy Star feature on ISU's Felisha Johnson

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...n-taking-different-shots-these-days/87940514/

as another side note, her coach is another ISU alum, my ISU teammate from the 1980s Larry Judge


----------



## ISUCC

no finals for Lilly in that 200, she will swim in the 400 medley relay on the 12th and 13th for the USA


----------



## ISUCC

here are the world leaders as of now, Felisha ranked 7th going in, will need a huge PR to medal

2016 World Top 10
1 20.43 Gong Lijiao CHN 21-May
2 20.19 Valerie Adams NZL 18-Jul
3 20.17 Christina Schwanitz GER 7-Jul
4 19.73 Tia Brooks USA 5-Jun didn’t qualify for Rio
5 19.59 Michelle Carter USA 7-Jul
6 19.49 Anita Márton HUN 18-Jul
7 19.33 Raven Saunders USA 9-Jun
*8 19.26 Felisha Johnson USA 5-Jun*
9 19.2 Gao Yang CHN 20-Jul
10 18.99 Jill Camarena-Williams USA 21-May didn’t qualify for Rio


----------



## niklz62

Oh wow, Meters.  So about 3 feet behind the #3


----------



## ISUCC

Felisha is in the Group B start list tomorrow morning, the list

http://results.nbcolympics.com//tra...atw051900/index.html?v=20160811021623&intcmp=[#]-schline-result

should be able to watch the event online tomorrow morning


----------



## ISUCC

Big day for Felisha as she throws in Rio in just a couple hours, might be on NBC, or online for sure!


----------



## ISUCC

Felisha fouled on her 1st attempt


----------



## ISUCC

Felisha throws just under 58 feet in 2nd throw, she needs a big throw to make finals


----------



## ISUCC

Ugh, Felisha finishes 13th & misses finals by 1 spot! She did us proud though!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Felisha Johnson finishes 14th overall in shot put at Rio Summer Olympic Games*






Indiana State alum and two-time NCAA Champion Felisha Johnson fell seven centimeters short of qualifying for the finals in the women's shot put at the 2016 Summer Olympic Games in Rio this morning, finishing 14th overall.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## treeman

Proud of Fe! Sucks that she missed the finals but such a slim margin....but she definitely did ISU proud today! Congrats!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Felisha Johnson is an outstanding stude3nt athlete and has represented ISU and the USA very well!  She is one more reason I'm proud to be a Tree!


----------



## ISUCC

Some MVC updates from the Olympics

DeAna Price, who just finished up at SIU, made the finals in the women's Hammer Throw

Aisha Praught, who is an Illinois State grad, running for Jamaica, made the final in the women's steeplechase.

And Raven Saunders (who threw at SIU for one year, and set all the MVC Shot Put records, before transferring to Ole Miss) was 5th in the Shot Put final last night.


----------



## ISUCC

One more race here tonight for ISU alum Mark King's daughter Lilly King, she's up next in the 400 medley relay on NBC


----------



## ISUCC

Mark's daughter Lilly closes out her olympics with another gold medal!


----------



## ISUCC

we have 2 MVC athletes competing for medals in Rio this morning, DeAnna Price (SIU) goes for gold in the Hammer throw at 9:40am, Aisha Praught (ILS) goes for gold in the women's steeple at 10:15am


----------



## ISUCC

Praught (ILS) was 14th in the Steeple final this morning, (for Jamaica), while Price (SIU) was 8th in the women's Hammer final


----------

